# Flights to USA (confusion)



## alexjames (Oct 15, 2008)

Right, I'm about to book a flight to the States, departing from London in December and returning in March. My destination is Minneapolis, however it is about £100 cheaper for me to fly to Chicago so I was planning to meet my girlfriend there and then drive back to MN. 

One of the flights to Chicago I looked at goes via Minneapolis airport and is a lot cheaper than any of the flights I've found that just go to Minneapolis.

What the hell? Can I just get off at Minneapolis airport and save myself going to Chicago? I'd like to find out more before I book anything.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 15, 2008)

alexjames said:


> One of the flights to Chicago I looked at goes via Minneapolis airport and is a lot cheaper than any of the flights I've found that just go to Minneapolis.


let me guess...NorthWest Airlines




			
				aj said:
			
		

> What the hell? Can I just get off at Minneapolis airport and save myself going to Chicago? I'd like to find out more before I book anything.



it depends on whether they'll let you off teh plane or not.  depends on the layover length in Minneapolis. 

Either way, your bags will end up in Chicago


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 15, 2008)

Your bags won't end up in Chicago, as you have to collect them and pass US immigration & customs at your first point of entry in to the US.

Just don't get on the connecting flight to Chicago.

However your problems will start when you try to come home. As you will have abused your ticket the airline may cancel your reservation and/or refuse to carry you. And there's nothing you can do about it. 

If you buy a ticket - London-Minneapolis-Chicago / Minneapolis-London with KLM, operated by Northwest, the fare is the same as a London-Chicago-London via Minneapolis. Don't take the connecting flight to Chicago, when you check in for your return you claim that you did fly to Chicago and their system is in the wrong and that you feel in these days of hightened terror that for an airline to lose passenger records is very poor etc...


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2008)

The moment you dont use a portion of your ticket all remaining flights will be cancelled.FACT


----------



## alexjames (Oct 16, 2008)

There doesn't seem to be much of a way around it unless I do some serious blagging.

I still don't understand why it is cheaper to fly Chicago via MSP than direct to MSP on the same airline. Whatever, I'm gonna keep looking around for the best deals until the end of the month.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 16, 2008)

alexjames said:


> There doesn't seem to be much of a way around it unless I do some serious blagging.


when you reach Minneapolis you can feign illness and make a big fuss and say you have a relative there you can stay with 




			
				aj said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why it is cheaper to fly Chicago via MSP than direct to MSP on the same airline. Whatever, I'm gonna keep looking around for the best deals until the end of the month.



Because non-stop fights are more expensive and also because Minneapolis is Northwest airlines major hub along with Detroit


----------



## isitme (Oct 16, 2008)

are you the guy from blur?


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 16, 2008)

isitme said:


> are you the guy from blur?



what?


----------



## rollinder (Oct 16, 2008)

not you DC - Alex James


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 16, 2008)

1927 said:


> The moment you dont use a portion of your ticket all remaining flights will be cancelled.FACT



Not true. Check in for the MSP-MDW flight and walk out of the airport. Your e-ticket status turns to SUSP and your remaining flights stay intact.


----------



## alexjames (Oct 16, 2008)

So if I check in for the flight but don't board it my ticket is still valid? 

Won't MSP customs ask where I'm going to when I get off the plane?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 16, 2008)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not true. Check in for the MSP-MDW flight and walk out of the airport. Your e-ticket status turns to SUSP and your remaining flights stay intact.



Yeah great idea, keep an entire plane load of people waiting on the tarmac while you swan off out the airport. They will then realise taht you haven't boarded and will cancel the rest of your tickets.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 16, 2008)

alexjames said:


> So if I check in for the flight but don't board it my ticket is still valid?


why don't you call northwest airlines and ask?




			
				aj said:
			
		

> Won't MSP customs ask where I'm going to when I get off the plane?



probably, but you just tell them the truth.  the ticket thru minneapolis was cheaper than flying non stop and you're going to your girlfriends crib.  also tell them you're not a terrorist and have no contraband


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 17, 2008)

1927 said:


> Yeah great idea, keep an entire plane load of people waiting on the tarmac while you swan off out the airport. They will then realise taht you haven't boarded and will cancel the rest of your tickets.



As long as no bags are loaded on to the flight, which they won't be cos they'll be leaving the airport with you, the plane won't wait even 30 seconds for you.

So they won't cancel your flights or tickets, the e-ticket status will turn to SUSP, which is what airlines change it to when they can't work out if you've flown or not.

But feel free to have an ignorant rant if you wish.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 17, 2008)

alexjames said:


> So if I check in for the flight but don't board it my ticket is still valid?



Yes, it will be suspended, but still valid.



> Won't MSP customs ask where I'm going to when I get off the plane?



It will be immigration who could ask this, but they are not the airline. All immigration are intrested in is that you are fit to enter the US. Where you travel once in the US is of no conccern to them.


----------



## JWH (Nov 2, 2008)

alexjames said:


> Won't MSP customs ask where I'm going to when I get off the plane?


Sure - fill out the card with the address exactly like normal - they don't care whether you get there by plane, car or pogo stick.


----------

